# What kind of car do you have?



## Seinfeld

I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


----------



## dp3

2012 Nissan Rogue

I love it, and riders ask a lot of questions about it.


----------



## Larry B

Truth be told, I drive a 2013 Prius II. White pearl. What kind of gas mileage do you get on your Rogue dp3?


----------



## dark knight

The bat mobile is a 2013 Black Prius V.


----------



## dp3

I get 25. I doubt I drive as often as others, though. I'm only good for a couple hours a week max, and I live in an awesome area where I go online from home and just wait for requests.


----------



## Seinfeld

Thats convenient to just wait at home for rides. Do you usually just work nights dp3? I take my uber phone wherever I go and it's convenient to turn it on when Im done with work or dinner somewhere and try to catch a ride home. Sometimes it takes awhile or I end up further from home but I usually have time to kill.


----------



## blair

i have a 2007 prius in beige with 99k miles. another week or so and i be at 100k. i'm not the original owner but i love the car and had it for 3 years. got it from my aunt. i average 51mpg.


----------



## dp3

Seinfeld said:


> Thats convenient to just wait at home for rides. Do you usually just work nights dp3? I take my uber phone wherever I go and it's convenient to turn it on when Im done with work or dinner somewhere and try to catch a ride home. Sometimes it takes awhile or I end up further from home but I usually have time to kill.


I don't drive too often. Just enough to get about $200 in fares each week (I know a lot of people go for this daily).


----------



## hybridman

I have a black Prius II - 2013. I love it. It's my second Prius.


----------



## steveO

Currently driving a 2010 Mazda 3 getting roughly 28 miles to the gallon.


----------



## Seinfeld

$200 in fares is a good little weekly bonus. $800 a month is enough to cover a new car payment, gas, insurance, and then some.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Looks like all of the comments above are from UBERx operators. That has just kicked off here in Sydney. I'm in UBER Black. I drive a Holden Caprice. You would all know it as the Chevy Caprice that is run by some Police Dept's in the US as their pursuit cars. 6litre V8 (converted to run on LPG/Propane). Very comfy, as big as a 7 Series LWB in the back. I'd go broke if all I had was UBER work to feed it and my family.

http://www.redbook.com.au/cars/rese...R=575755&Silo=spec&Vertical=car&Ridx=1&eapi=2 Info on the car - I wish we could buy cars as cheap as they sell them in the US!


----------



## Jeeves

Awesome to have someone here from Sydney, welcome! Wow, $70.000 for that car new! Its an awesome car, but that pricetag is daunting. Interesting something about it looks nicer then a chevy here in the states. Is it because cars have to be imported to Australlia that they are so pricey? I wonder how much a base model prius is, I mean you are closer to Japan then we are. I havent heard of LPG/Propane conversion - what does that entail?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jeeves said:


> Awesome to have someone here from Sydney, welcome! Wow, $70.000 for that car new! Its an awesome car, but that pricetag is daunting. Interesting something about it looks nicer then a chevy here in the states. Is it because cars have to be imported to Australlia that they are so pricey? I wonder how much a base model prius is, I mean you are closer to Japan then we are. I havent heard of LPG/Propane conversion - what does that entail?


I'm not mad enough to buy them new though! That one I got with 85,000kms and $26,000. It was 3 years old. People still get in, smell the full leather and say how nice it is to ride in a new car !! (its now got 118,000kms!!) Run it for 3 years max.

Play around on that link Jeeves, ( www.redbook.com.au ) you'll get a shock at what we Aussies pay for cars - The Prius V ranges from AUD$36,000 - $46,000

Aussie Cars are well-built and offer great value for money against Euro cars - but they were heavily subsidised. That is why cars are expensive here in Australia, Tariffs and retailers price gouging. Have a look at the US price for a Caprice - isn't strange that we pay more for a locally made car than what Americans have to pay for it!! Thats price gouging.

ALL Australian Car manufacturers will shut down by 2018. Our Labour force just cant compete with cheap labour in China, Thailand etc. But the Unions here had a hand in the Industry's demise. A production line worker started on about $60,000 p/a base pay. Add 12.5% superannuation contribution from the employer, 4 weeks holiday, 17.5% holiday pay loading (thats right you get paid more when you are on Holidays), parental leave, bereavment leave, 14 days full sick pay, 14 days 50% sick pay and 10 hours a week overtime available at +50% loading. The current Government is promising cheaper cars once manufacturing stops here and subsidies end (1.5 billion p/a).

LPG/ Propane - what a wasted opportunity that is here in Australia - we have huge reserves of it and its implementation as a primary fuel source is not supported. Its recently seen a huge price rise due to new taxes - diesel power is now the go.


----------



## Larry B

That is some sticker shock on the Holden! LPG stands for Liquefied Petroleum Gas if I'm not mistaken. Is that cost effective for you to convert to in Sydney? What are the fuel prices like down there? Very interesting information from across the pond, thank you Mr Sydney Uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Larry B said:


> That is some sticker shock on the Holden! LPG stands for Liquefied Petroleum Gas if I'm not mistaken. Is that cost effective for you to convert to in Sydney? What are the fuel prices like down there? Very interesting information from across the pond, thank you Mr Sydney Uber.


Right about LPG Larry B. its no longer cost effective for the conversion - a good one will set you back $4200.00 - if I was running the car to 500,000-700,000kms like in my old cab days in the 80s-90s I'd get my ROI. But running Limo's to 200-300,000kms means its line ball, keeping in mind the extra system to maintain and boot space you lose. Gasoline is around AUD$6.00 per Gallon ($1.50-$1.70 per litre). So I'm searching for a good Diesel car next.


----------



## Seinfeld

Welcome Sydney Uber. Pleasure reading your posts, thanks for your contributions!


----------



## tess

I have a civic hybrid. And I'm glad it doesn't cost $70,000. God bless america - for some things


----------



## Sydney Uber

tess said:


> I have a civic hybrid. And I'm glad it doesn't cost $70,000. God bless america - for some things


Yep! America is blessed with very affordable cars The Civic hybrid is AUD$34,000. (About USD $31,500) How much is it new there? Below is a link to Aussie spec cars

http://www.redbook.com.au/cars/rese...R=696058&Silo=spec&Vertical=car&Ridx=2&eapi=2


----------



## Jeeves

Civic Hybrid starts at $24k or so I believe. That's not the hugest difference. But a premium nonetheless. And your gas prices are higher.


----------



## UberXNash

2011 Kia Forte

32mpg hwy/city


----------



## uruguay

Is that 32mpg on the hwy and the city?


----------



## UberXNash

uruguay said:


> Is that 32mpg on the hwy and the city?


Combined

36 hwy
28 city


----------



## tess

Sydney Uber said:


> Right about LPG Larry B. its no longer cost effective for the conversion - a good one will set you back $4200.00 - if I was running the car to 500,000-700,000kms like in my old cab days in the 80s-90s I'd get my ROI. But running Limo's to 200-300,000kms means its line ball, keeping in mind the extra system to maintain and boot space you lose. Gasoline is around AUD$6.00 per Gallon ($1.50-$1.70 per litre). So I'm searching for a good Diesel car next.


Wow is that your ride in your avatar Sydney? That thing is slick


----------



## Sydney Uber

tess said:


> Wow is that your ride in your avatar Sydney? That thing is slick


Yes - that is a Holden Caprice. The local manufacturer Holden is part of the GM family, ships out the Chevy 6l V8 & Buick 3.6 V6 from the US, tweaks those motors a little, and builds a Aussie car around those motors. Holden have had success at exporting them back to the US in a Police Pursuit variant to many cities and the car is a favourite drifting weapon used by crazy Arabs in Saudi Arabia.

Unfortunately local production ceases as of 2018 and quite frankly the big macho look that the Cadillac has just doesn't cut it for me. They got the design lines right with the Caprice, halfway between elegant and strong.


----------



## UberComic

Volkswagen Jetta TDI clean diesel.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberComic said:


> Volkswagen Jetta TDI clean diesel.


That or the Passat would make great cars but don't pass the local requirement that a vehicle has to have a wheelbase of 2800mm or more (2700mm for Hybrids). Took a Mondeo diesel to the Uber office for appraisal but was knocked back. Their fleet their rules I guess, but strange when they already have approved smaller, less capable cars on the black fleet.


----------



## Dave

2014 Ford Escape. 25 mpg city, 33 mpg highway


----------



## Jeeves

I have a 2013 Prius V in nautical blue. 

What kind of mileage do you get on the diesel UberComic?

Do you drive UberX with your Escape Dave?


----------



## Dave

Yes Jeeves, UberX in Monterey, CA. People love the Escape. I tried with a Ford Fiesta but it was just too small. It was like a clown car with 4 passengers loaded.


----------



## Jeeves

That's surprising being so close to San Fran. I just looked because I was curious about the fares. $1.50 a mile - 9am and no cars available! Welcome to Uber and UberPeople.NET Dave.


----------



## UberComic

Jeeves said:


> I have a 2013 Prius V in nautical blue.
> 
> What kind of mileage do you get on the diesel UberComic?
> 
> Do you drive UberX with your Escape Dave?


I'm averaging around 30-31 while driving Uber in the city. I have averaged up to 45 on long highway trips.


----------



## TheSheibs

I probably have the only 2013 Dodge Dart 1.4L turbo with cold air intake Manual 6 speed in all of SF.


----------



## Dave

Jeeves said:


> That's surprising being so close to San Fran. I just looked because I was curious about the fares. $1.50 a mile - 9am and no cars available! Welcome to Uber and UberPeople.NET Dave.


Monterey is about an hour and a half from SF, and is a pretty small community, but is also a tourist trap. 90% of my rides are currently out of towners


----------



## myuber

2013 nissan versa getting 36 mpg.


----------



## Larry B

I reckon the versa is a good choice for UberX. The sticker price being close to half that of a Prius. Although the gas mileage isn't as great, its more then half that of the prius. Id be curious to know where the cost balance is between the two cars. I couldn't find a per mile cost to own for the versa. Did you pickup the versa with driving uber in mind?


----------



## Sydney Uber

15MPG for my 6 l V8 on LPG! 
1900kg / 4188 lbs car


----------



## uruguay

I have a Prius. Versa is a good choice for this business. How is it with 3 people in the back of a versa?


----------



## myuber

It's a very tight fit in the back with 3 ppl but it has a ton of leg room.. One reason why I bought it was because it has more leg room then a E class Benz and 5 series bmw... plus I get great mpg in the city.. I'm averaging 36 mpg with 80% city and 20% freeway..


----------



## Larry B

Aren't the benz and bmw about 4x the cost of the versa?


----------



## Wyatt

TheSheibs said:


> I probably have the only 2013 Dodge Dart 1.4L turbo with cold air intake Manual 6 speed in all of SF.


 That's a bad ass ride! I drive a Dodge Magnum V6 with custom intake and exhaust plus two TVs and a 15"sub.


----------



## SunSmith

2013 Ford C-Max. Bought it before I even knew about Uberring. It is a hybrid and currently getting 38 mpg, though has slowly been getting better. Has a bit more power than the equivalent Prius, and better rear legroom. Hate the mileage going on "my" car, so if I keep doing Uber, might get a car dedicated to it.


----------



## jakeV

Considering depreciation costs the consensus around here seems to be to get a later model car if you are going to Uber a lot. Welcome SunSmith!


----------



## jakeV

What are those things coming out of the windows of your C-Max SunSmith?


----------



## dp3

12TH MAN FLAGS

****

YES


----------



## dp3

dp3 said:


> 12TH MAN FLAGS
> 
> ****
> 
> YES


^^Really hope I'm right on this.


----------



## Seinfeld

And that means? Should I double post to keep it going?


----------



## SunSmith

Yes, 12th man flags. Flew them in the weeks before and the week after the Superbowl. They are down now. Tried to take the light up Uber sign and attach it to the flag (put it in clear vinyl, sewed a little pouch), but it didn't work. It vibrated too badly, the light weight fabric didn't cause the same vibration.


----------



## John

2008 Ford Focus


----------



## Jeeves

Welcome John! You drive UberX then I take it? How's the gas mileage on your car? What city are you in?


----------



## John

Yes I am a lowly UBERX driver. My car gets 38MPG


----------



## John

Tucson Arizona


----------



## John

Audiophile stereo, Heated leather with back massage, 4 way traffic cam dvr, back seat tap beer.


----------



## smoothOP

John said:


> Audiophile stereo, Heated leather with back massage, 4 way traffic cam dvr, back seat tap beer.


What? Sounds like you should start a thread about your car. You might be able to compete with DarkKnight for the batmobile! I don't even know what that stuff is... Beer tap?


----------



## John

Yes beer tap the students love it!


----------



## Sydney Uber

John said:


> Yes beer tap the students love it!


I gotta see this! A Beer tap? Any pics John?

I find if you can play something new & different that the youngsters like then that's one way to a 5 star rating. Having a kick-arse stereo would help.


----------



## Jeeves

Id love to justify getting a Tesla for a livery service business.


----------



## Seinfeld

Read this on Tesla site about driving Uber

http://www.teslamotors.com/en_HK/forum/forums/anyone-operating-their-tesla-uberx-taxi


----------



## SoCal_Uber

The ubiquitous Black Prius, 2012, 20K miles, 
also a 2005 Black Prius MK2 with 130K miles ( relegated for personal use. )

Average 40-42 MPG


----------



## dark knight

Two batmobiles!!


----------



## SoCal_Uber

dark knight said:


> Two batmobiles!!


LOL.....yeah I guess I need to spruce up the old bat-cave, though the 2005 "beater batmobile"
is chewy enough with little dings and oxidation that its OK to park outside all the time.


----------



## RedMagnolia

2013 Kia Soul aka The Hamstar-mobile

Riders love it even when they go 3 in the back. Lots of head room makes the car feel bigger. I understand the 2014 Soul is a bit wider and longer, but I think that really did bad by the new rear end, ugly! I think I may have help Kia sell a few as I've had more than one rider say they were going to look at the Soul as their next car.

In Seattle will all the hills, narrow streets, can really trash mileage. My Soul is rated at 27 city, LOL, I get 20 at best, I do pull 36 on the hwy at 55 mph, not sure how much milage I lose at 95 as I don't do much freeway or hwy driving, it's mostly up and down hills.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Hey all brand new here and just started with uber to help them launch in Spokane WA. I'll be driving UberX with an old school Mercury Grand Marquis LS.


----------



## LookyLou

TheDudeAbides said:


> Hey all brand new here and just started with uber to help them launch in Spokane WA. I'll be driving UberX with an old school Mercury Grand Marquis LS.


Welcome aboard. I look forward to hearing from you on how things go in a smaller market. Please keep us informed.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

LookyLou said:


> Welcome aboard. I look forward to hearing from you on how things go in a smaller market. Please keep us informed.


Should be interesting, lyft launched a couple weeks ago, would have drove with them too if they would have taken my car (they didn't want it to be taxi like) I think Spokane should do well the local cab companies are swamped and usually are about an hour wait or more to get one. Plus dispatchers usually just hang up on you for a bar ride. I go in tomorrow to meet with them and pick up the phone.


----------



## LookyLou

TheDudeAbides said:


> Should be interesting, lyft launched a couple weeks ago, would have drove with them too if they would have taken my car (they didn't want it to be taxi like) I think Spokane should do well the local cab companies are swamped and usually are about an hour wait or more to get one. Plus dispatchers usually just hang up on you for a bar ride. I go in tomorrow to meet with them and pick up the phone.


Cool. Let us know how the process goes for you and how the business is after you get going.

I don't drive for Uber at this point but I have learned so much about the ride sharing business in general on this forum. Best spot I found for getting some REAL info from people that really know what is going on. Most of the topics being discussed here apply to all of the different ride sharing companies.


----------



## Jeeves

Welcome TheDude. Always love The Big Lebowski. You gotta put in an appropriate avatar! An Old Marquis? Must be 2007 or newer right?


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Jeeves said:


> Welcome TheDude. Always love The Big Lebowski. You gotta put in an appropriate avatar! An Old Marquis? Must be 2007 or newer right?


It's a 2005 they let it in I think the requirement on their website is 04 and newer. Maybe they dropped it to get more drivers? Mines in great shape just over a hundred thousand miles, though I have heard that some of these cars have seen 400000 plus with good maintenance and I get about a 23 mpg average. They made them till the 2012 model year too. The Big Lebowski is great and the avatar will follow lol.


----------



## Django

Hi everyone. I have a new Prius V in Pearl white. 10,000 miles.


----------



## ScreenwriterSam

I have a 2014 4 door gray Nissan Altima. Leased.


----------



## Jeeves

Welcome Django and Screenwriter Sam! Looks like One more member and we have 100 in the forum.


----------



## Larry B

Couple of classic fellas Mr Django and Mr ScreenwriterSam. Good to have ya here.


----------



## TransportNoob

hello everyone .... I use a Mazda Cx5 for my daily and UberX and a Audi Q5 for Uber Plus.


----------



## wisuber

My husband drives a 2013 Kia Rio for UberX


----------



## uber genesis

2015 hyundai genesis for uber x (sadly no plus here..yet) and 2014 honda odyssey for XL


----------



## BlkGeep

No pictures....It didn't happen.


----------



## contactone

2012 Hyundai Sonata in silver blue.


----------



## Haileys_crazy_daddy

I'm trying to get started in Orlando But someone just sent me an email that said I couldn't use my 2014 ford focus se


----------



## Houdini5150

a 2011 Camry... get better gas mileage at 24 mpg on it ubering compared to my daily driving commute to work and daycare for son.


----------



## John

I drive a 2015 Mazda Grand turing it gets 45 miles to the gallion the car has 1,500 miles on is


----------



## limepro

I wish Chevy would import the ute here, don't know if I would buy one but they are nice to look at. Instead we got the monaro that was rebadged a gto, great engine and interior with horrible outer styling.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Ford Escort.


----------



## John

2014 Mazda 3 S series GRAND TURING SEDAN


----------



## Simon

2016 Kia Sorrento SXL with tech package.

2014 Honda Accord Coupe EXL V6 Manual Transmission.


----------



## John

I like seeing all these new cars on UBER!. Older cars pre 2005 should drive for the competition!


----------



## osii

2005 Saturn Vue, 5spd., 4 cylinder. Just replaced the cloth interior with "Mercedes Leather" (It's a very thick vinyl, it's very nice, I have it on my own car) and new carpet. Looks brand new on the inside. Upgrading the stereo nex (sub, speakers, and head). Drive for Lyft and sometimes Uber in PHX.


----------



## UberinNJ

Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


#swag with the cruise control on the ***** with wheels bro


----------



## UberinNJ

Sydney Uber said:


> Looks like all of the comments above are from UBERx operators. That has just kicked off here in Sydney. I'm in UBER Black. I drive a Holden Caprice. You would all know it as the Chevy Caprice that is run by some Police Dept's in the US as their pursuit cars. 6litre V8 (converted to run on LPG/Propane). Very comfy, as big as a 7 Series LWB in the back. I'd go broke if all I had was UBER work to feed it and my family.
> 
> http://www.redbook.com.au/cars/rese...R=575755&Silo=spec&Vertical=car&Ridx=1&eapi=2 Info on the car - I wish we could buy cars as cheap as they sell them in the US!


A 6L V8 is ridiculous ... i have a v6 Acura MDX 3.7L .... ...i'm curious about the conversion .... i didn't know lpg/propane was possible on a car ... although i'm really curious about the acceleration on that beast... it must be great to drive in the open road ... also what does it take to fill a tank on that thing?


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberinNJ said:


> A 6L V8 is ridiculous ... i have a v6 Acura MDX 3.7L .... ...i'm curious about the conversion .... i didn't know lpg/propane was possible on a car ... although i'm really curious about the acceleration on that beast... it must be great to drive in the open road ... also what does it take to fill a tank on that thing?


I operate in Uber Black. Current min fare $25 $1.00 p/min + $2.40 p/km. Standard min fare in Sydney is $55-$66. Transfers are all quoted.

LPG costs about $13 per 100km, Gasoline about $24

Uber is a fill in between regular pre bookings. Had only 3 jobs today, 4 hr as directed for $99p/hr and a transfer which will be about 5hr round trip for $400. A Viano transfer for $300. Sent the wife out to do the 1st and last jobs.

The Caprice is a well balanced big sedan that surprises a lot of smaller sporty machines on the twisties. Off the mark there are few other stock V8s that can keep up. (German cars yes, but at 3 times the price).

The LPG unit is a Liquid injection set up, greatly enhances power and economy 65cents per litre v $1.30 per litre for gasoline here. Cant recall what a full fuel tank is worth (its duel fuel but dont carry much gasoline) because we only fill the gas/LPG tank up. That's about $45


----------



## rtaatl

Sydney Uber said:


> I operate in Uber Black. Current min fare $25 $1.00 p/min + $2.40 p/km. Standard min fare in Sydney is $55-$66. Transfers are all quoted.
> 
> LPG costs about $13 per 100km, Gasoline about $24
> 
> Uber is a fill in between regular pre bookings. Had only 3 jobs today, 4 hr as directed for $99p/hr and a transfer which will be about 5hr round trip for $400. A Viano transfer for $300. Sent the wife out to do the 1st and last jobs.
> 
> The Caprice is a well balanced big sedan that surprises a lot of smaller sporty machines on the twisties. Off the mark there are few other stock V8s that can keep up. (German cars yes, but at 3 times the price).
> 
> The LPG unit is a Liquid injection set up, greatly enhances power and economy 65cents per litre v $1.30 per litre for gasoline here. Cant recall what a full fuel tank is worth (its duel fuel but dont carry much gasoline) because we only fill the gas/LPG tank up. That's about $45


They call it a Caprice over there now too...though they still used the Commodore name. We had it too under the Pontiac name (G8) and the Monaro (GTO) at one point in time. Now we have the Chevrolet SS..similar to the Holden HSV (I think). I finally GM and Ford gives us their world market cars...I've always said they build better cars for other markets while we get stuck with crap. Like years ago when you guys could buy a Ford Falcon and we got stuck with a crappy Taurus.


----------



## Sydney Uber

rtaatl said:


> They call it a Caprice over there now too...though they still used the Commodore name. We had it too under the Pontiac name (G8) and the Monaro (GTO) at one point in time. Now we have the Chevrolet SS..similar to the Holden HSV (I think). I finally GM and Ford gives us their world market cars...I've always said they build better cars for other markets while we get stuck with crap. Like years ago when you guys could buy a Ford Falcon and we got stuck with a crappy Taurus.


Ford have made some huge model errors in their time. We got the Taurus as well - to think that Ford saw it as a "world" car shows how bad they can get. I am a Ford fan, forced to buy GM cars because we no longer get any LWB cars here.

No way I could afford to run the Caprice on UBERX rates or rely just on UBER BLACK work, it's way to unreliable.


----------



## Mark in SD

Just starting with UBER in San Diego with a 2012 VW Jetta Sedan.


----------



## azndriver87

Nowadays, you don't need 2 separate vehicle for UberX and UberXL, 
Well at least in DC area, I was told UberXL can be used for UberX too


----------



## cnjdriver

I have a 3 year old pickup truck. Probably not the best vehicle to be doing this in.


----------



## uberserge

2015 Honda Fit EX -L

34-37 combined. iMO best car for uberx x. So many amenities for a good price . 

Fun to drive
Roomy
Magic seats
Bluetooth
Rear view and blind spot cameras

Etc etc


----------



## jiwagon

Toyota.


----------



## hchav

2015 Honda Accord. I'd be interested to see how many miles you all put daily. I'm putting about 100-130 miles daily


----------



## cd029

2014 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. I've been getting about 40mpg city and highway since the weather has been nice here. I'm still deciding if I want to subject it to Uber driving.


----------



## J.D.

cd029 said:


> 2014 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid. I've been getting about 40mpg city and highway since the weather has been nice here. I'm still deciding if I want to subject it to Uber driving.


I'm surprised at how many "new" vehicles people are using to UberX.....it's not worth it people. You need a vehicle that's CHEAP, PAID OFF, at least 6 years old, high miles, and RELIABLE with good MPG. I drive a 2006 Toyota Matrix (hatchback, yes) that I just happened to have when I started. I'm an mpg buff so a couple years ago I got my hands on some prius rims for $100 (worth triple easy). My mpg averages 30 all around if I'm easy on it. I paid $6500 for the car since it had 125k on it at the time. I now have 182k on it and only oil changes done. I'm not losing anything because the car has pretty much depreciated to wholesale with the high miles. I'm maximizing my profits this way. Ideally every Uber driver should have a car like this because I can personally vouch for them going over 300k. Even the Prius on original battery pack.


----------



## Uber_LA_Area

I'm in a 2009 Mercury Milan. 4 cylinder. Get about 28-30 mpg. It's no prius on milage but I paid cash for it add I knew I would Uber with it. Microsoft SYNC, sunroof for these great sunny days in LA. Black interior which people like and dark blue exterior. Should have found a black car though for Uber Black. Maybe next time, if it's worth it?


----------



## subliminal

Im rocking a 2000 Saturn LW2 Station Wagon


----------



## Teksaz

2015 Ford Fiesta ST 6 speed Turbo w/cold air intake. Zoom Zoom 

Wasn't bought to Uber fo sho but I'm like Mr Hollick...It's all I have. lol


----------



## KGB7

2015 VW Passat TSI. 8 hours of driving back to back with PAX in the city and i spend $15-$20 on gas.

Was going to get a Jetta, but the extra room in Passat fits 5 people not including my self(driver).


----------



## Brian McDermott

2011 BMW 328i w/X-Drive


----------



## JayDNZ

UberX launches here in Christchurch (NZ) next month.... I'm looking at buying a 2010 Prius, should pick one up with around 80,000 KM's for around NZD $11-12,000... Prius seems car of choice for MPG, no idea what they like to drive. I was in Gold Coast last week, hired a 2015 Camry Hybrid... That was nice to drive!!


----------



## groovyguru

I have a 2010 E350 Benz, drove it 41,000 miles between July 2014 and January 1, 2015, then quit. If I go back to driving, which I probably won't, I'm going to get the car wrapped to look like a 1980 Chevy Caprice and line it inside with fake leather seat covers so my PAX don't get all big headed about what they are rolling in.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


2o10 Suburban. A dream to drive.


----------



## azndriver87

2006 Acura TSX.
Got it for $9000 used. a lot of people complimented how nice my car is.


----------



## Seinfeld

azndriver87 said:


> 2006 Acura TSX.
> Got it for $9000 used. a lot of people complimented how nice my car is.


How many miles on it?


----------



## Abc123

azndriver87 said:


> 2006 Acura TSX.
> Got it for $9000 used. a lot of people complimented how nice my car is.


I sold my 2006 TSX a few months ago with 105k miles. Passengers loved the car for the roomy seats & the black leather but it got 16-17mpg (ALWAYS bumper to bumper traffic) in the city using premium gas. Couldn't take it anymore, especially at these cheap rates, sold the car for $11k & picked up a Honda hybrid with 45k miles for the same price I sold the TSX for.


----------



## azndriver87

i wouldn't do that. Honda Civic Hyrbid has CVT transmission issues and their battery aren't as good.


----------



## azndriver87

my tsx has 122000 currently.

Last night some one said it feel liks a bmw. many people were suprirsed it was a 2006, they thought it was 2011+


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I'm rocking out a Focus ST here. Doing Lyft and now Uber. Somehow I have good ratings.


----------



## azndriver87

i don't mind about the gas mileage. I am constantly getting 23-25 mpg in "combined" gas mileage.
I have made bout 500 NET in the past 3 days, spent about $60 in gas.

If I were to get a hybrid, I would've probably saved $30 in gas, but the TSX are so much more comfortable and people complimented a lot more than I were to drive a pirus


----------



## Abc123

azndriver87 said:


> i wouldn't do that. Honda Civic Hyrbid has CVT transmission issues and their battery aren't as good.


I lucked out, found a great deal on a 2012 so I'll be covered with the powertrain & hybrid warranty for a long time. I do miss the comfort of the TSX though


----------



## Million Miler

Don't laugh but I missed buying a 2002 Mazda 626 this weekend. 84K one owner car. Extra clean. One door dent. New tires. The usual bad transmission which I could fix. $250.00.

The search goes on...


----------



## Bob Salas

Anyone drive a Chevy HHR? They seem nice and roomy.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I had to sell my car because driving for Uber ****ed it up !


----------



## Trill Codby

2013 GS350F. I get about 17mpg, but I do drive pretty hard. Haha.


----------



## zandor

Bob Salas said:


> Anyone drive a Chevy HHR? They seem nice and roomy.


I had one as a rental for a few days. I hated it. The problem is it was hard to see traffic signals if I was the first car in line. The roof blocked my view of the overhead signals, so I had to lean forward at stoplights. I could deal with it for a few days in a rental, but there's no way I would want to own one. It might work out better if you're a few inches shorter than I am (6' tall).


----------



## Abc123

Trill Codby said:


> 2013 GS350F. I get about 17mpg, but I do drive pretty hard. Haha.


You are using that for UberX or Black?


----------



## Trill Codby

Abc123 said:


> You are using that for UberX or Black?


Neither, I drive sidecar once in a while.


----------



## Clifford Chong

2014 Civic 4 door

26.6 MPG in the city.

LA traffic is the worst. My average speed is barely 18 mph.


----------



## mannypan

2010 Prius 3 
45 - 48 mpg.. Tampa bay area..


----------



## ElectricEliminator

I've got a 2013 Honda CR-V LX with 26,000 miles on it. Passengers seem to be pretty happy with it so far. It's my primary family car so I go out of my way to keep it clean and maintained too.


----------



## Mustafur

2015 Mazda 2 Genki(Top Model) Hatchback

Bigger then my last car (Smart ForFour) and better in every measurable way.

I average i would say 6.1Lper 100kms which is around 40MPG us I think.

Very cofortable for a small car and i can do 12 hour shifts no isse, cruise control works absolutely excellent on this car with the Heads Up Display with the speed on it and keeps you less fatgued by looking Down to check your speed.

Gets a bit tight with 3 Pax but no issues soo far, 100% Satisfied with this car.

oh also it's a Manual, apparently everyone says I'm the only one using manual going by the customers I pick up, which is weird because all the big money times are in low traffic (late night/early morning), so fatigue is never an issue.


----------



## uber_chick

I have a 2010 Toyota yaris hatchback, that I bought for ubering


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Sydney Uber said:


> Looks like all of the comments above are from UBERx operators. That has just kicked off here in Sydney. I'm in UBER Black. I drive a Holden Caprice. You would all know it as the Chevy Caprice that is run by some Police Dept's in the US as their pursuit cars. 6litre V8 (converted to run on LPG/Propane). Very comfy, as big as a 7 Series LWB in the back. I'd go broke if all I had was UBER work to feed it and my family.
> 
> http://www.redbook.com.au/cars/rese...R=575755&Silo=spec&Vertical=car&Ridx=1&eapi=2 Info on the car - I wish we could buy cars as cheap as they sell them in the US!


Got you beat with a new 2015 Volkswagen CC Exec...I do black as well in Atlanta.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Cooluberdriver said:


> Got you beat with a new 2015 Volkswagen CC Exec...I do black as well in Atlanta.


I agree that the VW would be a more "refined" ride. 5yrs newer would be enjoyed by riders as well. But I looked at a YouTube review of your car and there is no where near the same room as the Caprice in the back.

I had an Audi A6 3l twin turbo loan car for a few wweeks whilst my Q7 was sorted. I'm pretty sure the VW is built on the same platform. It was a great drive over 600NM of torque!!


----------



## iDriveNashville

2013 Dodge Grand Caravan here. Thing is a beast, takes the miles and keeps on ticking. No repairs yet, but parts are cheap and plentiful, and basic maintenance (oil, brakes) is very easy. Pax with tons of gear for an airport run (entertainment city)? No problem, Stow'N'Go, and we're off! 

Couldn't imagine working transport without it.


----------



## Mustafur

Cooluberdriver said:


> Got you beat with a new 2015 Volkswagen CC Exec...I do black as well in Atlanta.


Your allowed to do Black with a CC?

I thought the rear head room makes it unsuitable.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Mustafur said:


> Your allowed to do Black with a CC?
> 
> I thought the rear head room makes it unsuitable.


No you can do black with an executive CC because it has real leather.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Sydney Uber said:


> I agree that the VW would be a more "refined" ride. 5yrs newer would be enjoyed by riders as well. But I looked at a YouTube review of your car and there is no where near the same room as the Caprice in the back.
> 
> I had an Audi A6 3l twin turbo loan car for a few wweeks whilst my Q7 was sorted. I'm pretty sure the VW is built on the same platform. It was a great drive over 600NM of torque!!


Love the A6. I really want the A7 because of the hatch that opens up in the back. It is so cool.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Mustafur said:


> Your allowed to do Black with a CC?
> 
> I thought the rear head room makes it unsuitable.


Different rules in the USA.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Sydney Uber said:


> Different rules in the USA.


Actually it's different rules for each state of the USA


----------



## Sydney Uber

Cooluberdriver said:


> Actually it's different rules for each state of the USA


Yep! Big place the US....can you imagine if there was ONE set of laws/rules when it came to transport? Half of government would be outta work.


----------



## Sean D Brown

2013 Red chevy impala


----------



## JuanMoreTime

2014 Fiesta SE hatch, manual trans. I average low to mid 30s for fuel economy.


----------



## Hustle

I drive a custom Jaguar XJR and everyone in my area loves my car. They say it is the best Uber they have ever had. I do plan on getting another vehicle soon that is better on gas, but this is my daily ride for now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberX-2014 Ford Fusion hybrid
Uber Taxi-2015 Ford Fusion hybrid

I love the 2014, which is why I bought the 2015. It is supposed to be ready Friday next. It is replacing a 2007 Mercury Grand Marquis.


----------



## azndriver87

how do you get in on ubertexi?


----------



## zandor

azndriver87 said:


> how do you get in on ubertexi?


First you need to be in a market that has UberTaxi. Most don't, but a few do. Mostly they're big cities like NYC, Chicago, etc. If you're in a market that has it you need the right driver's license for a cab (whatever they call it where you are) and a cab to drive. You can't just use any car as a cab. It has to meet the vehicle and equipment specs, and in many if not all of the markets where UberTaxi operates you need a medallion as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Zandor is not off the mark.

Uber offers taxis in only some of its markets. The markets of which I am aware are: Montreal, Boston, New York, Washington, Chicago and San Francisco.

In Boston, New York, Chicago and Washington, the driver must have what is called a "Hack Face" or sometimes simply a "face". This is the large card that you see in many taxis that has a photograph of the driver on it. The requirements vary jursidiction to jursidiction. I am in Washington.

To get a District of Columbia Hack Face, first, the Taxicab Commission actually must be issuing them. They do close issuance from time to time. If the Commission is issuing them, you must go to Taxi School at the University of the District of Columbia. It is something like a six week course. I secured my Hack Face before this requirement came into effect, so I did not have to go to Taxi School. If you pass the course, you must then pass the Taxicab Commission examination. If you pass that, you must submit to an FBI fingerprint and background check (no DNA, yet, but that is coming, as is the drug test). You must submit an arrest record and traffic record from the District of Columbia and your home state (if you live in the suburbs). If you pass all of that, they check to see if you owe any parking tickets. Usually, they make up a few or they try to tell you that you did not pay tickets when you did. This is why I always paid mine with a cheque. They tried to make me pay a few twice (they do this every time that you renew, as well), but I used to go down there with all of my cancelled cheques for parking tickets and start tossing them on the counter. After that, you wait six to eight weeks.

If you get a hack face in DC now, you must rent a cab, as the Commission is not issuing any new H plates. Uber Taxi does accept rental cabs. If you already own your taxi, all that you need is the usual documentation for you and the vehicle to get into Uber Taxi. Currently, Uber Taxi deals only with District of Columbia taxis; they do not deal with suburban taxis. *BUT WAIT! *_You ain't outta' the woods, yet! _Currently, in the Washington, D.C. market, Uber is not accepting any new Uber Taxi drivers.

Uber users can get an Uber Taxi only in the City in the DC market; they can not get one in the suburbs. The Interstate Compact and Reciprocal Agreement of 1947 allows taxis to pick up out of their jursidiction of licensure in response to a previous arrangement or telephone call as long as the trip terminates in the vehicle's jurisdiction of licensure. I would expect that response to an electronic summons would be acceptable. As the passenger can enter destinations, if he is in Montgomery County, Maryland or the Commonwealth of Virginia, as long as he enters a District of Columbia destination, he should be able to get an Uber Taxi. Sadly, local Uber Management does not agree with me. I suspect that part of it is due to Uber's desire to grow UberX.

Those of you who are familiar with the Washington Metropolitan Area will notice that I left out Prince George's County, Maryland. PG County is not a signatory to the above mentioned Agreement with regard to taxicabs (it does subscribe to other parts of the agreement, just not the taxicab part). Only taxicabs licenced in Prince George's County, Maryland are allowed to pick up there. If the PuhGeoCoPopo catch another taxi picking up there, they do not simply issue a summons; they give the driver a trip to Upper Marlboro. Those familiar with Prince George's County, Maryland will be aware of what happens there.

There is an explanation of what is necessary in the District of Columbia. I suspect that the other jurisidictions in which Uber offers taxis are similar. I do not know if Uber is accepting new taxi drivers in the other jurisdictions.

I like Uber Taxi. It is fairly busy. I get most of my taxi passengers from Uber Taxi, these days. In Washington, any time Kongriss is out, it slows down. The week between Christmas and New Year's is the worst week. Kongriss takes a protracted recess between mid-July and Labour Day. It is really slow, then. Uber Taxi has gotten me through two Summer Recesses (Washington got Uber Taxi in February, 2013). I am so glad that most of the cab drivers here still balk at credit cards, even though the D.C. Gubbamint requires the taxis to accept them (I am not sure that the Gubbamint can compel that, but that is another matter). That just means more new customers for Uber Taxi--thus for ME!

Business is a little better late August for the last few years since the colleges started bringing in the Freshmen in mid-August and the rest of them in the last week, or so, in August. The last couple of years have not been that good for street pick-ups, though, as many college students use UberX. Business on Uber Taxi has held up, though. I do prefer to run the streets, but, if you are in business, you must work with the technology or you get left behind. Uber made its services available to taxi drivers here, so I took them up on it.


----------



## Asad Rizwan

2011 Toyota Sienna.

Power doors.
8 passengers.
Leather seats.
Chance for XL fares.
Bluetooth Audio streaming.

She's done me wonders, .


----------



## mp775

rtaatl said:


> They call it a Caprice over there now too...though they still used the Commodore name. We had it too under the Pontiac name (G8) and the Monaro (GTO) at one point in time. Now we have the Chevrolet SS..similar to the Holden HSV (I think).


The Caprice is larger than the Commodore. The Chevy SS is the Commodore.


----------



## ATLrider




----------



## Toby

Dave said:


> Yes Jeeves, UberX in Monterey, CA. People love the Escape. I tried with a Ford Fiesta but it was just too small. It was like a clown car with 4 passengers loaded.


Ford Escape, now we know what car you drive.


----------



## Dave

Toby said:


> Ford Escape, now we know what car you drive.


What did I do to piss you off Toby?


----------



## Toby

Get a taxi or tcp license and you will have pissed off no one.


----------



## Toby

Dave said:


> What did I do to piss you off Toby?


Otherwise you are driving without proper insurance and are a menace


----------



## Toby

I do fares to Esalen which is 45 miles (not 65) and my passengers are 100% covered if there was an accident, are yours?


----------



## Toby

crickets...Those of us who play by the rules, pay our license/inspection fees, spend $320 per month to make sure our customers are covered and go through legit background checks are fed up with scabs who done none of those things. It's a small town, we have dash cams, friends/family working at hotels/restaurants and we will find all of you operating illegally and we're sure the city will appreciate the revenue when you get ticketed and your car impounded.


----------



## JasonCT

2012 MINI Cooper Countryman


----------



## SpecialK

2013 Subaru Outback (Dudes, it's VTs choice vehicle.)


----------



## Book Limo

I have luxurious Limosine Cars for all kind of needs like airport limousine, Birthday party limousine and also night out limousine as well.


----------



## forqalso

2015 Chevy Cruze diesel. Needed a better mileage vehicle for my "real" job. Driving uber a little to make the payment.


----------



## UberJace

14' Black Dodge Charger. Wishing I got something a lil more efficient. But, 23 avg isn't too bad. I still make profits.


----------



## Reasonable

I drive a 2014 nissan Rogue bought it last year in April don't drive it much at all except when I do uber on the weekends only usually Saturday and Sunday if that. Only do uber when everyone is asleep still at home. I get about 26 miles city 33 miles highway to the gallon. Full tank usually cost me about $41 at $3.09 a gallon which was today. My car currently has 7,100 miles since April 2014.


----------



## Reasonable

Toby said:


> crickets...Those of us who play by the rules, pay our license/inspection fees, spend $320 per month to make sure our customers are covered and go through legit background checks are fed up with scabs who done none of those things. It's a small town, we have dash cams, friends/family working at hotels/restaurants and we will find all of you operating illegally and we're sure the city will appreciate the revenue when you get ticketed and your car impounded.


Toby get a life brother and worry about yourself and no one else. We all know your miserable with the pathetic life you may currently have so take it on people that care. Get an education if money is getting tuff as a cab driver..... Reality check bud!! Education is key. if you have it then go back to school and become re educated once more and I don't apologize for being blunt it's my opinion.


----------



## KenChes

2015 Passat TDI SE with the awesome beige and black interior.
Link to mileage vid:






I considered the CC and Jetta, but neither one was as comfortable in the back. Clients love the car.


----------



## joe flood

2005 Dodge Caravan !


----------



## PHXTE

Reasonable said:


> Toby get a life brother and worry about yourself and no one else. We all know your miserable with the pathetic life you may currently have so take it on people that care. Get an education if money is getting tuff as a cab driver..... Reality check bud!! Education is key. if you have it then go back to school and become re educated once more and I don't apologize for being blunt it's my opinion.


Cut the guy some slack. You'd be bitter if Uber came and started doing your $10/hr menial job better than you can do it too.

I'm by no means an Uber cheerleader, but I won't be sad to see people like Toby panhandling on the street after Uber/Lyft/Sidecar and whoever else hands their entire corrupt little industry their asses. Time and time again, I get passengers that tell me they'd rather take an Uber than deal with scummy, scammy taxi cab drivers that just got out of prison. If the taxi cab industry hadn't been screwing everyone in sight to begin with, Uber and its ilk wouldn't be nearly successful as they have been.


----------



## Permai Lindal

I am using Toyota prius.


----------



## topeastcoast

Audi A3 tdi premium plus 2015


----------



## HollyD

I have a silver 2015 Honda Fit EX that gets 41 hwy, 36 combined and 32-33 city.


----------



## mushkel

Hi. I just signed up here and have a quick question. I am pretty new to Uber, completed about 700 trips. I have an 08 Nissan Altima with 58000 on it, SL package, leather, etc., it is paid off. I am not reslly happy with MPG I am getting (around 20-25) and thinking of getting a good used prius. I am looking at one, it is 2013 Prius 5, with 18000 on it for $20000. Thinking about trading in mine and getting prius. 
Any thoughts? 
Any feedback would be much appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Brandy Castillo

I drive a 2002 Lincoln Navigator but I'm considering buying a Yukon Denali


----------



## Jose_A

2009 Toyota Sienna with all the bells and whistles of a luxury car.


----------



## KMS-1

2013 Hyundai Elantra, 104k miles (my day job has me driving a ton, so I figured a few Uber miles won't hurt it), looks terrific. I use a Febreze vent plug in - Linen & Sky is the scent. You wouldn't believe how many people mention how nice my car smells, I get tons of compliments about it.


----------



## dutch369

1951 sweet woodie SUV 8-10 mpg seats 7 and and 4 long boards.


----------



## PHXTE

mushkel said:


> Hi. I just signed up here and have a quick question. I am pretty new to Uber, completed about 700 trips. I have an 08 Nissan Altima with 58000 on it, SL package, leather, etc., it is paid off. I am not reslly happy with MPG I am getting (around 20-25) and thinking of getting a good used prius. I am looking at one, it is 2013 Prius 5, with 18000 on it for $20000. Thinking about trading in mine and getting prius.
> Any thoughts?
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


So you want to take on a $200+/month payment in order to save a few bucks every month on gas? Not to mention the increased depreciation that newer Prius is going to suffer as opposed to your paid off Altima?

That's a horrendous idea, don't do it. Keep your low mileage, paid off car. You're never going to recover the difference in gas vs what this will cost you.


----------



## mushkel

Thank you. You are right. I literally sat down with a piece of paper and did some simple math. It did help.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps

2008 Toyota Sienna - Silver - 77k miles. 

Hoping to get more UberXL rides than I do LyftPLUS.


----------



## HollyD

Jeeves said:


> Id love to justify getting a Tesla for a livery service business.


Funny was just thinking about Tesla before I read ur post.


----------



## HollyD

uberserge said:


> 2015 Honda Fit EX -L
> 
> 34-37 combined. iMO best car for uberx x. So many amenities for a good price .
> 
> Fun to drive
> Roomy
> Magic seats
> Bluetooth
> Rear view and blind spot cameras
> 
> Etc etc


Love my Fit too and agree with you.


----------



## ARIV005

mushkel said:


> Hi. I just signed up here and have a quick question. I am pretty new to Uber, completed about 700 trips. I have an 08 Nissan Altima with 58000 on it, SL package, leather, etc., it is paid off. I am not reslly happy with MPG I am getting (around 20-25) and thinking of getting a good used prius. I am looking at one, it is 2013 Prius 5, with 18000 on it for $20000. Thinking about trading in mine and getting prius.
> Any thoughts?
> Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> Thanks


NEVER EVER EVER EEEEEEEVVVVVVEEERRRRRRR..... buy a car JUST for Uber. Make sure your Altima is properly maintained, change the air filter, make sure tires are properly inflated, get rid of any junk in the trunk, don't ride with the windows open on the highway and try not to drive around looking for rides.


----------



## ARIV005

KMS-1 said:


> 2013 Hyundai Elantra, 104k miles (my day job has me driving a ton, so I figured a few Uber miles won't hurt it), looks terrific. I use a Febreze vent plug in - Linen & Sky is the scent. You wouldn't believe how many people mention how nice my car smells, I get tons of compliments about it.


At 150k miles, I think Uber tells ha to get another ride.... Not sure if that's the same in your market. Don't ask Uber, just stay quiet or else they'll deactivate you for asking a question.


----------



## ARIV005

Brandy Castillo said:


> I drive a 2002 Lincoln Navigator but I'm considering buying a Yukon Denali


Get the Yukon SLT.... Better on gas and has all the toys the Denali has.


----------



## rcinatl

ARIV005 said:


> At 150k miles, I think Uber tells ha to get another ride.... Not sure if that's the same in your market. Don't ask Uber, just stay quiet or else they'll deactivate you for asking a question.


Anybody have any more info about whether any mileage cap exists for Uber vehicles. I am thinking of driving XL in ATL. Thanks.


----------



## Asad Rizwan

iMakeTheMaps said:


> 2008 Toyota Sienna - Silver - 77k miles.
> 
> Hoping to get more UberXL rides than I do LyftPLUS.


You'll certainly get XL rides (and it's awesome when you do), but you will still get a handful of X rides.

I'm saying this with a 2011 Toyota Sienna.


----------



## NADA

I have a new Nissan Sentra and going to move, want to help a reliable driver
who can lease my car. Its better than buying a new car. My Car is $470 a month with $1000 down for 26 months till 12/22/2017. I am in San Diego. Text me if you are interested. I have posted it on a thread. no credit check. just looking for someone reliable.
503 358 7277


----------



## Brandy Castillo

ARIV005 said:


> Get the Yukon SLT.... Better on gas and has all the toys the Denali has.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Tim L

2006 Saturn ION. 50k miles. Worth about $4500-$5000. Depreciation I don't lose sleep over.


----------



## Peter Luna

Audi Q7


----------



## merkurfan

I have 2.. a 2005 Ford Focus I bought with a bad transmission for 200 bucks. I bought the replacement transmission for 50 dollars at the u-pull-it yard and installed it myself. Has 125K on it.
In the waiting for approval box I have a 2004 Grand Caravan with all the toys I bought as a non-runner for 300. A 35 dollar used computer got it back on its feet with only 102K on it. (gonna try out XL before I sell um both and do something more productive with my time) but it seems to be held up because of it's history report. It has a clear title but there is a total out listed on the history report they pulled on it. If they fail it, I'll probably pull the plug early.


----------



## Stepj

iDriveNashville said:


> 2013 Dodge Grand Caravan here. Thing is a beast, takes the miles and keeps on ticking. No repairs yet, but parts are cheap and plentiful, and basic maintenance (oil, brakes) is very easy. Pax with tons of gear for an airport run (entertainment city)? No problem, Stow'N'Go, and we're off!
> 
> Couldn't imagine working transport without it.


Just wait till the radiator starts to leak.. big $$$ or having to replace the brakes every 12-15k because they are too small for the van. And speaking of too small.... That transmission..... yea, its not near big enough to pull that big ol van around... It will be shot before 80k if you keep Ubering in it. Sorry, have seen too many of these in my shop with these issues to give them any kind of compliment.


----------



## Stepj

And to be fair... my mobile office is a '13 Ford Edge SEL. Best MPG Ubering in it was 27.5mpg. I actually get a lot of compliments on the rear leg room.


----------



## renbutler

2007 Hyundai Santa Fe (mid-size SUV).

At one point it was the lowest-cost vehicle to insure in the US! It cost $228 to insure it for the current six-month period, and my agent has confirmed that my rates will not go up as long as I use the vehicle for about 50% or less business purposes, including Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa

Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


I will tell you the next 100k of your Prius: I got mine at 76k. Previous owner used it clean, nothing needed repair. I put 100k miles and I am now at 176k+ miles with just a bearing replacement and coolant valve repair that totaled just $800.00! You will probably get no mechanical issues or very few if any. By the way, still factory original brakes! It is by far the least demanding car I ever owned and I owned Camry, Avalon, rx300!


----------



## Abc123

Since my last post in this thread, I mentioned that I sold my 2006 Acura TSX with 105k miles that used premium gas for $11k & picked up a 2012 Honda Insight hybrid with 45k miles for the same price. Well I just sold that car over the weekend after driving it for a few months, & picked up a 2008 Nissan Versa with the CVT transmission for about $5k. Now I'm gonna drive the crap out of this car & not worry about depreciation


----------



## japman

2008 Toyota 4Runner sr5 with third row seat


----------



## jayhawk13

2012 Ford Escape


----------



## jetboatjohnny

Sydney Uber said:


> 15MPG for my 6 l V8 on LPG!
> 1900kg / 4188 lbs car


How much is LPG over there in Australia? We got a station out here it's 79 cents but in Orange County there gouging people around $3. I am driving a 2009 Honda Civic GX that runs on CNG compressed natural gas. Locally I pay $1 a gallon But in orange and LA counties its anywhere from $2 to $2.75. I average about 30 mpg but can get close to 40 on the highway.


----------



## Sydney Uber

jetboatjohnny said:


> How much is LPG over there in Australia? We got a station out here it's 79 cents but in Orange County there gouging people around $3. I am driving a 2009 Honda Civic GX that runs on CNG compressed natural gas. Locally I pay $1 a gallon But in orange and LA counties its anywhere from $2 to $2.75. I average about 30 mpg but can get close to 40 on the highway.
> View attachment 11014


79cents a gallon for LPG!! Wow we pay between 60-70cents per litre. 3.8 litres to a Gallon brings it up to $2.80 per gallon for LPG. Heaps better than $5.30 per Gallon gasoline goes for here

CNG started to roll out about 25yrs ago at half the price of LPG (Australia has huge reserves of Natural Gas), but it never took off and distribution is patchy


----------



## jetboatjohnny

UberXTampa said:


> I will tell you the next 100k of your Prius: I got mine at 76k. Previous owner used it clean, nothing needed repair. I put 100k miles and I am now at 176k+ miles with just a bearing replacement and coolant valve repair that totaled just $800.00! You will probably get no mechanical issues or very few if any. By the way, still factory original brakes! It is by far the least demanding car I ever owned and I owned Camry, Avalon, rx300!


Original brakes? I have replaced my front brakes twice and I got 108 K. How many of those miles driving passengers?


----------



## cb80907

2003 BMW 325xi, $9k off the lot two years ago, and currently at 130k miles. The thing is like a tank at times.


----------



## UberFlex

2012 Ford Flex Titanium, fully loaded


----------



## Jason2k15

Not to be negative but, Prius' are the ugliest cars you can get in a hybrid. They almost look like rolling spaceships. I have a 2012 Dodge Avenger SE. Much more sporty than a Prius in my opinion


----------



## cb80907

Jason2k15 said:


> Not to be negative but, Prius' are the ugliest cars you can get in a hybrid. They almost look like rolling spaceships. I have a 2012 Dodge Avenger SE. Much more sporty than a Prius in my opinion


I know I'm going to hell for this but I can't resist since you mentioned spaceships...


----------



## Ryan haller

2014 Kia Optima


----------



## iDriveNashville

Stepj said:


> Just wait till the radiator starts to leak.. big $$$ or having to replace the brakes every 12-15k because they are too small for the van. And speaking of too small.... That transmission..... yea, its not near big enough to pull that big ol van around... It will be shot before 80k if you keep Ubering in it. Sorry, have seen too many of these in my shop with these issues to give them any kind of compliment.


Huh, I'm at 82k now, no issues. I've noticed that it goes through cheap brake pads pretty quick, but nothing other than that. Thanks for the heads up though, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## FunemployedDriver

I love my second generation Lexus IS. 

But I wish there was an Über option to allow coupes.


----------



## 007MONEY

RedMagnolia said:


> 2013 Kia Soul aka The Hamstar-mobile
> 
> Riders love it even when they go 3 in the back. Lots of head room makes the car feel bigger. I understand the 2014 Soul is a bit wider and longer, but I think that really did bad by the new rear end, ugly! I think I may have help Kia sell a few as I've had more than one rider say they were going to look at the Soul as their next car.
> 
> In Seattle will all the hills, narrow streets, can really trash mileage. My Soul is rated at 27 city, LOL, I get 20 at best, I do pull 36 on the hwy at 55 mph, not sure how much milage I lose at 95 as I don't do much freeway or hwy driving, it's mostly up and down hills.


You drive for uber with that car or lyft


----------



## merkurfan

Gotta love goober... They finally forced me to bring my Golf in for an "inspection"... It's a 05 and in this market it MUST have less than 150K on it. I had hoped I could talk the tech into fudging the numbers on the miles but nope.. anyways it passed, they even said "it's the best kept uber car we have seen!".. Never mind the 314K on the clock. deactivated and then bombed with info on how to lease a car (KMA) with in days...

Lyft didn't seem to care, neither did several on demand/call courier companies locally. so I'll stay busy without the goober surges.


----------



## JamesN

Don't drive officially yet but plan on it so...

2015 Chevrolet Sonic LTZ

And I know a bunch of you are going to criticize it for being small, but it has four doors and has been enough room for 3 in the back in the past so here goes.


----------



## Adieu

LTZ trim on the tiniest most basic car in the lineup?

Were you trying to pay double for the least car you could possibly get????

It probably cost you more than a decent Select/XL Escalade or a uselessly flashy but oh-so-cool Select-only Maserati Quattroporte, amirite????



JamesN said:


> Don't drive officially yet but plan on it so...
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Sonic LTZ
> 
> And I know a bunch of you are going to criticize it for being small, but it has four doors and has been enough room for 3 in the back in the past so here goes.


----------



## JamesN

Adieu said:


> LTZ trim on the tiniest most basic car in the lineup?
> 
> Were you trying to pay double for the least car you could possibly get????
> 
> It probably cost you more than a decent Select/XL Escalade or a uselessly flashy but oh-so-cool Select-only Maserati Quattroporte, amirite????


Well at the time I was downgrading from a big bad truck that I shouldn't have bought to I could bring my payment down. I knew I wanted leather, good gas mileage, and I enjoy the backup camera so when I stumbled upon the car used at 12K miles for around 13K I thought I was getting a good deal. But yes I believe they were MSRPed at around 23k at the time...Still not horrible. I can't afford an escalade!


----------



## Adieu

JamesN said:


> Well at the time I was downgrading from a big bad truck that I shouldn't have bought to I could bring my payment down. I knew I wanted leather, good gas mileage, and I enjoy the backup camera so when I stumbled upon the car used at 12K miles for around 13K I thought I was getting a good deal. But yes I believe they were MSRPed at around 23k at the time...Still not horrible. I can't afford an escalade!


Sure you can.

Though 13k might be pushing it close....okay, fine, Navigator L then. Unless you a Craigslist wizard like me.

From a business standpoint, Navigator L = Escalade ESV = Suburban LTZ = Yukon Denali XL (for UberSUV, TCP only)

....and when you drop down to select/xl years, Escalade = Navigator = Suburban = Yukon and MAY = Expedition and sometimes Explorer in leather trims


----------



## merkurfan

They were offering 72 months 0% on the sonic and spark... Not that a car would last that long ubering, but that's around 100 a month.


----------



## Tars Tarkas

Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


2009 Chevy Malibu, 150K miles, a bit of a rattle-trap now, perfectly serviceable. Most trouble-free car I've ever owned, and no complaints.


----------



## Bronco

2008 Acura TSX. 116,000 miles. Seems kinda small in the back but probably no smaller than other compacts. Just trying to make $400/month while my wife is in school.


----------



## Titanium Uber

JamesN said:


> Don't drive officially yet but plan on it so...
> 
> 2015 Chevrolet Sonic LTZ
> 
> And I know a bunch of you are going to criticize it for being small, but it has four doors and has been enough room for 3 in the back in the past so here goes.


It's a great car. When the wife is driving our 16 Focus Titanium I use our 13 Sonic LTZ. PAX are surprised at heated seats in the winter.


----------



## limepro

Stepj said:


> Just wait till the radiator starts to leak.. big $$$ or having to replace the brakes every 12-15k because they are too small for the van. And speaking of too small.... That transmission..... yea, its not near big enough to pull that big ol van around... It will be shot before 80k if you keep Ubering in it. Sorry, have seen too many of these in my shop with these issues to give them any kind of compliment.


The radiator doesn't leak, the little plastic connector for coolant to get to the rear for heat leaks, there is a better replacement.

The best brakes you can buy are a must, they last much, much longer. Already at 50k on the brakes and minimal wear, I do my own brake changes.

Dodge transmissions in general are not the best, I joke around about it with a few buddies but in reality they fail maybe a little more than others, it's just they let go before the engine in most cases.

My T&C has been great for the last 100k miles except when the plastic heat exchanger let go at around 60k miles, have gone another 40k miles worry free. Have been thinking of upgrading to the Pacifica but just bought a new SHO so it will have to wait.


----------



## JerryUK

2014 Prius great car.


----------



## tryingforthat5star

Replaced the 2016 Jetta 1.4 Turbo with a Dodge Dart SXT 2.0. No more premium fuel requirement which should cut down on that profit loss let's just keep the fingers crossed on reliability.


----------



## Iceagetlc

Audi Q5. (Select obviously)

20-27mpg (during the hours I drive, anyways)

Motor was partially rebuilt under warranty at 60,000 miles, so now all I worry about is brakes and oil changes. Such a great all around car. I want another one.

I could probably get away with a much cheaper Select car but driving 8 hours a week isn't really enough to change the type of car I drive just for better Uber profit.


----------



## Londonman

I drive a Honda Pilot it qualifies for XL and Select.


----------



## j3r3my

Audi a6 (big engine, 15-18 mpg)


----------



## tdi_guy

Been trying to get the docs for my wagen uploaded for a week now, drove my wife's Acadia meanwhile. 2012 Jetta Sportwagen TDI, 81,000 miles. 30 mpg city, 40 hwy.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

tdi_guy said:


> View attachment 108250
> 
> Been trying to get the docs for my wagen uploaded for a week now, drove my wife's Acadia meanwhile. 2012 Jetta Sportwagen TDI, 81,000 miles. 30 mpg city, 40 hwy.


Tune that thing and get 55mpg


----------



## TheDudeAbides

2012 Kia soul, not the best mpg's for the size but good power and reliable 113000 on the clock and counting. I drive as courier for my main job 380 miles a night five night's a week.


----------



## UberDez

TheDudeAbides said:


> 2012 Kia soul, not the best mpg's for the size but good power and reliable 113000 on the clock and counting. I drive as courier for my main job 380 miles a night five night's a week.


My wife had one of these as a rental once and has wanted one since . We're talking about picking one up later this summer now that they have the new turbo models , I wouldn't mind driving that every once in awhile to keep the miles off my car . I thought it was a pretty neat car , good room for how small it is too


----------



## TheDudeAbides

UberDezNutz said:


> My wife had one of these as a rental once and has wanted one since . We're talking about picking one up later this summer now that they have the new turbo models , I wouldn't mind driving that every once in awhile to keep the miles off my car . I thought it was a pretty neat car , good room for how small it is too


I love my KIA mine has been great just the oil pan gasket has needed replaced, online reviews show that as well. Be careful with new the new turbo models mainly because they have the dual clutch transmission. I know in other vehicles (ford focus Hyundai Tuscon ) people have been less than happy with them probably because they behave like a manual sometimes but I really think it's more about adapting your driving to that type of transmission. Something to keep in mind though. The plus models with the 2.0 and the 6 speed like I have are fairly quick and I know they are reliable.


----------



## swingset

2016 Kia Rio (wife's car)
2013 Kia Soul (mine)

Use both for my uber, the newer Rio's are roomier and it's awesome on gas, so I prefer it but it's not as roomy for pax as the Soul.


----------



## Profiteer

TheDudeAbides said:


> 2012 Kia soul, not the best mpg's for the size but good power and reliable 113000 on the clock and counting. I drive as courier for my main job 380 miles a night five night's a week.


Just started driving for Uber/Lyft
2016 Kia Soul+, 26.4MPG avg.
LOVE THIS CAR. 
Though I wish it had a bit more cargo room. 3 PAX + Luggage to the Airport is a tight fit


----------



## DEEP3R

13 Nissan Maxima


----------



## Logan Brown

I have a 2008 335i but I'm looking to buy a second car to uber in. any recommendations?


----------



## Braden Scott

2006 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro
Blue with the two-tone tan interior and maple wood trim.

I have had it for 5 years. Best car I have ever owned.


----------



## ratethis

2014 Chrysler 200, thinking of trading it in soon, but I really do like it.


----------



## JerryUK

I drive a 2012 Town & Counrty it's great


----------



## UberDez

Logan Brown said:


> I have a 2008 335i but I'm looking to buy a second car to uber in. any recommendations?


I went from a 335i to a VW Passat . (I actually kept the 335i with sport package and did a turbo swap and it's now my weekend track fun car ) 
Anyway the 1.8T motor in the 2014 newer passats is crazy efficient over 40mpg on long hwy trips and 35mpg doing Uber. Massive back seat and trunk in fact more leg room and trunk space then a 7 series BMW or Audi A8 . Very smooth ride much smoother then the BMW , the engine gives it decent power lots of low end toque . The power curve is very similar to the 335s N54 engine, almost no turbo lag and tons of low end power just to much less extent then the n54 engine . It also runs on regular unleaded (huge savings there) and I've put over 60k miles on it in 13 months and it hasn't given me one problem . I do 10k mile oil changes with Rotella T6 and everyone the oil comes out looking awesome . It also qualifies for UberSelect which is a great bonus . I honestly think it's one of the best uber cars you can get especially if you're in a hwy heavy area and they're pretty cheap bought mine with under 3k miles on it and a 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty for $16k , I just took it in and traded it for a Bigger car and $14k for the trade in so the car only depreciated $2k in over a year and 60k miles . Highly recommend the 1.8t Passat coming from a BMW it's not gonna be the super numb drive of the comparable Toyotas , Hondas and Kias


----------



## emdeplam

Mitsu Mirage 40 MPG city


----------



## LA_Native

'13 Hyundai Elantra GT


----------



## brad4560

2009 Toyota Corolla SE, beautiful blue, ride's like a dream... 80,000 miles, just bought. very happy.


----------



## Tc1v1c98

I have a 2016 Subaru wrx sti and people just love this car just because is different but I only use the sti when my 2014 Ford Edge is getting maintenance has they are almost the same sti eats more gas ⛽ ✌


----------



## UberDez

Tc1v1c98 said:


> I have a 2016 Subaru wrx sti and people just love this car just because is different but I only use the sti when my 2014 Ford Edge is getting maintenance has they are almost the same sti eats more gas ⛽ ✌


It's fun using the sports car every once in awhile makes the job a little more interesting


----------



## mytheq63

2007 Toyota Corolla with 162K miles. Still drives great, but the outside doesn't look the best, lots of scratches,paint chips, and a couple of small rust spots. Plus I had some debris hit the air dam and bust it, so I hacksawed it off. Bought a new front bumper cover on Ebay and am painting it this weekend. Would like to get a newer Prius but can't afford it, I only pay cash for cars.


----------



## Lelekm

2013 Town & Country. Love it. 97K miles and about to trade it in for a 2016 when my 100K warranty is up.


----------



## Snowblind

2008 Mercedes ML 350 Silver/Grey.
20 Inch Wheels, Gunmetal finish.
Pioneer GPS, Leather package.

2011 Mercedes ML 350 BlueTec Black/Black
22 Inch Wheels.
This BlueTec gets 25 Mpg around Town, 30 on the Highway.
Accessory Chrome Package,
Lighting Package,
Appearance Package,
Full Leather Seating Package, this Baby is loaded.


----------



## marcoracecar

2015 Nissan Leaf

Cons: I get questions just about every single ride and it's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Spotscat

2006 Lincoln Navigator 4wd.

Pros: It's a luxury SUV that can easily haul 6 pax comfortably, it has 4wd so when bad weather happens I can still drive, and it's a very solidly built vehicle which makes the pax happy.

Cons: It's a 6,000 lb SUV that gets horrible city fuel mileage (about 12mpg average), and loves to drink 93 octane gasoline at $2.79/gallon.


----------



## Adieu

Spotscat said:


> 2006 Lincoln Navigator 4wd.
> 
> Pros: It's a luxury SUV that can easily haul 6 pax comfortably, it has 4wd so when bad weather happens I can still drive, and it's a very solidly built vehicle which makes the pax happy.
> 
> Cons: It's a 6,000 lb SUV that gets horrible city fuel mileage (about 12mpg average), and loves to drink 93 octane gasoline at $2.79/gallon.


Eh???

Navi is just a blinged out exterior and interior ford expy isn't it?? Which itself is basically an F150 with a roof and cabin instead of a bed.

Feed it Regular.


----------



## Spotscat

Adieu said:


> Eh???
> 
> Navi is just a blinged out exterior and interior ford expy isn't it?? Which itself is basically an F150 with a roof and cabin instead of a bed.
> 
> Feed it Regular.


That's pretty much correct. Navigator has all the bells and whistles that are optional on the Expedition as standard equipment, and the front grille is different. It also has air-ride suspension - a softer ride than the Expedition, but a royal PITA to repair when an air bag fails.

I fuel in with regular 87-octane, but once in awhile when I am trying to get on the highway and I hit the throttle hard I can hear it ping and hesitate a little. So... about every 4th tank I'll fuel it with 93-octane. It's like a drug addict - I'm not going to get it hooked, just keep stringing it along.


----------



## avega2792

I just signed up to drive. I'm in my last semester of nursing school and my current job cleaning a gym isn't cutting it. I bought a brand new Jetta last summer and that's what I'll be driving once I finish activating my account. I get fantastic gas mileage, about 30 on streets and up to 40 on the highway, I fill up once every two weeks with about $25 give or take.


----------



## tohunt4me

avega2792 said:


> I just signed up to drive. I'm in my last semester of nursing school and my current job cleaning a gym isn't cutting it. I bought a brand new Jetta last summer and that's what I'll be driving once I finish activating my account. I get fantastic gas mileage, about 30 on streets and up to 40 on the highway, I fill up once every two weeks with about $25 give or take.


You will fill up every day sooon. . .



Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


----------



## avega2792

tohunt4me said:


> You will fill up every day sooon. . .


I doubt it. I drive tons for school between, campus, clinical days, and study sessions and that still gives me a couple weeks worth of driving. Last semester I was driving about 200-250 miles a week because I was driving 100 R/T to the hospital, but this semester I'll be local freeing up plenty of miles for me to Uber it up!


----------



## Snowblind

Avega, You'll be just fine with that Jetta.
They don't know what you got there.
Is it a Diesel?



marcoracecar said:


> 2015 Nissan Leaf
> 
> Cons: I get questions just about every single ride and it's annoying the hell out of me.


That is an E-Motor with a Roof on it.


----------



## avega2792

Snowblind said:


> Avega, You'll be just fine with that Jetta.
> They don't know what you got there.
> Is it a Diesel?
> 
> No, 1.4 turbo gas.
> 
> That is a Sparkplug with a Roof on it.


----------



## Snowblind

1.4 Turbo....you'll be just fine.
Folks around her don't know anything about the new VW's.
You are doing Uber...why not signing up with Lyft as well?
Cheers,


----------



## avega2792

Snowblind said:


> 1.4 Turbo....you'll be just fine.
> Folks around her don't know anything about the new VW's.
> You are doing Uber...why not signing up with Lyft as well?
> Cheers,


I just started, in fact I've yet to finish activating my account so I haven't even started driving yet. I'm gonna get my feet wet first with uber, but from what I've read in these posts it sounds like I might do lyft as well. Truth is I just need a source of income that is flexible while I finish my last semester of school. If uber pays enough then I might just keep it simple.


----------



## Snowblind

Yeah, do 'em both, doubles your chances for more Rides.
Good Luck!


----------



## avega2792

Snowblind said:


> Yeah, do 'em both, doubles your chances for more Rides.
> Good Luck!


Sweet, thanks for the advice!


----------



## UberDez

The new TSI VW are amazing . I had the 1.8t in my Passat I just sold and doing uber almost never saw under 35mpg , on long highway runs I saw as high as 45mpg and that's in a heavy car with a bigger engine I bet those 1.4T in the Jettas will be even better mileage wise . Not to mention the Jetta has more rear seat room then E series Benz and 5 series BMWs 
I also put over 60k rideshare miles on it with out having to do anything but oil changes and tire rotations . The factory tires even came close to the 60k mile mark , had to replace two the other 2 probably still ahve 5k miles in them


----------



## uberguyla

UberDezNutz would you suggest VWs to other people, I keep getting people telling me not too but I love the cars.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Bcuz vw is hated by drivers More than uber is. Because their passat is awesone while it works. But then it wigs out. Vw denies. Etc. gas or diesel version. Vw acts like they dont know u. 

I drove a passat tdi in manual. I friggin loved that car. 

But my boy stopped me from buying it. Bcuz it in for trouble. 

I kept my subie legacy wagon. Souped it up. Keep upgrading for write off since i have no payments. I love it. 
Japanese def make good stuff

Google passat car issues to see for yourself

Mpg savings aint the whole picture when serious repair costs hit


----------



## pomegranite112

Lexus hs 250 h

The pros: luxurious, good mpg like 40mpg highway. Lots of bells and whistles plus I get a lot of compliments on it. Black leather interior and has a built in USB outlet.

The cons: it does terribly against bumps and potholes. You feel every crack in the road.


----------



## UberDez

uberguyla said:


> UberDezNutz would you suggest VWs to other people, I keep getting people telling me not too but I love the cars.


Yes I'll take a VW over any Japanese car .especially the diesel . VW gets a bad rap because a lot of there late 90s early 00s cars were pretty unreliable but over the last 10-12 years they've been a lot better especially the newer ones made in the Chatanooga Plant . Plus they're crazy easy to work on and parts aren't that expensive however just like any German car if you take it to the wrong place or a dealer they'll try to add a Euro car tax on you because they think you don't know any better .

My Passat was amazing , almost 800 miles per tank of gas on road trips (non diesel 1.8turbo) had good power throughtout the power band for an economy type car , drove small but was big , just all around probably the best basic type car I've ever driven . I sold it because I wasn't doing Uber Full time but 70k problem free hard miles on that Passat . Also over looked but the interor layout while simple is so easy to navigate , I came close to getting a Focus ecoboost over the Passat but the all touch screen system was a PITA (I currently have it on my new explorer and it's still a PITA ) I looked at similar year Accords and Camrys and they all drove so numb and were so boring to drive , although I thought the Accord was miles better then the Camry . They both also were a lot slower (NA 4cyl models) and didn't have as good as gas mileage .

This is all subjective I think people should get what they want , every japenese car I've owned (other then a work Honda Element) has been a nightmare for me so I don't buy Japnese anymore . My German cars have always been workhorses and most the problems they have don't leave me standed unlike Jap cars I've had . Especially anything turbocharged from Subaru those cars are garbage coming from WRX, STi, Legacy GT and Outback GT all had major issues that left me stranded more then once. Never been left stranded by a German Car


----------



## LA_Native

pomegranite112 said:


> Lexus hs 250 h



I was thinking about getting one preowned, but I'm was a lil concerned about the battery.

Nice car.


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Jason2k15 said:


> Not to be negative but, Prius' are the ugliest cars you can get in a hybrid. They almost look like rolling spaceships. I have a 2012 Dodge Avenger SE. Much more sporty than a Prius in my opinion


I despise honda insights more. But honda an toyota make relatively reliable cars. While dodge cars do look sporty, they have shoddy engineering and avengers will jave innecessary issues. Like darts.



UberDezNutz said:


> Yes I'll take a VW over any Japanese car .especially the diesel . VW gets a bad rap because a lot of there late 90s early 00s cars were pretty unreliable but over the last 10-12 years they've been a lot better especially the newer ones made in the Chatanooga Plant . Plus they're crazy easy to work on and parts aren't that expensive however just like any German car if you take it to the wrong place or a dealer they'll try to add a Euro car tax on you because they think you don't know any better .
> 
> My Passat was amazing , almost 800 miles per tank of gas on road trips (non diesel 1.8turbo) had good power throughtout the power band for an economy type car , drove small but was big , just all around probably the best basic type car I've ever driven . I sold it because I wasn't doing Uber Full time but 70k problem free hard miles on that Passat . Also over looked but the interor layout while simple is so easy to navigate , I came close to getting a Focus ecoboost over the Passat but the all touch screen system was a PITA (I currently have it on my new explorer and it's still a PITA ) I looked at similar year Accords and Camrys and they all drove so numb and were so boring to drive , although I thought the Accord was miles better then the Camry . They both also were a lot slower (NA 4cyl models) and didn't have as good as gas mileage .
> 
> This is all subjective I think people should get what they want , every japenese car I've owned (other then a work Honda Element) has been a nightmare for me so I don't buy Japnese anymore . My German cars have always been workhorses and most the problems they have don't leave me standed unlike Jap cars I've had . Especially anything turbocharged from Subaru those cars are garbage coming from WRX, STi, Legacy GT and Outback GT all had major issues that left me stranded more then once. Never been left stranded by a German Car


Google disgrees with you



jetboatjohnny said:


> Original brakes? I have replaced my front brakes twice and I got 108 K. How many of those miles driving passengers?


The better question is how do you drive? How do they drive? Prius brakes only work part of the time. 
My fam has a gen 3 i drive for road trips occasionally.


----------



## UberDez

Skepticaldriver said:


> Google disgrees with you
> 
> .


I didn't know Google had opinions on cars ? or are you talking about the ever so knowledgeable internet that spoon feeds such reliable information to everyone ? lol

I'm aware the general public has been lead to believe that the Japs make such amazingly reliable cars and the European cars break down all the time . All cars have issues usually the german cars drivetrains are bulletproof where as the Japaneses drive trains (especially subaru) might as well be made of glass


----------



## Skepticaldriver

Hence. Aftermarket upgrades. 


But uoure lucky your passat lasted Lots of peoples didnt.

Yeah. I take googles search results leading to pissed off ppls complaints with about the same weight i take your satisfaction with it on this forum.

The difference is they are many. You are one.


----------



## UberDez

Skepticaldriver said:


> Hence. Aftermarket upgrades.
> 
> But uoure lucky your passat lasted Lots of peoples didnt.
> 
> Yeah. I take googles search results leading to pissed off ppls complaints with about the same weight i take your satisfaction with it on this forum.
> 
> The difference is they are many. You are one.


Good point , I've never met a with a newer VW that's had any major issues . I also have been working on cars for over 18years , but I get that an internet box is more reliable then the real world


----------



## Skepticaldriver

UberDezNutz said:


> Good point , I've never met a with a newer VW that's had any major issues . I also have been working on cars for over 18years , but I get that an internet box is more reliable then the real world


You could just be a run of the mill mechanic. Ase certs are a dime a dozen. 
Mechanics opinions vary. Engineers opinions vary. Doctors opinions vary. Forgive me not taking one guys word as the gospel truth.

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/vw_passat.html

I guess everyone in this thread is a lying pos then right? These arent cars from the 90s or early 2000s either. Most are 2012 or newer models. 
Buyer beware i guess


----------



## PHXTE

Skepticaldriver said:


> Bcuz vw is hated by drivers More than uber is. Because their passat is awesone while it works. But then it wigs out. Vw denies. Etc. gas or diesel version. Vw acts like they dont know u.
> 
> I drove a passat tdi in manual. I friggin loved that car.
> 
> But my boy stopped me from buying it. Bcuz it in for trouble.
> 
> I kept my subie legacy wagon. Souped it up. Keep upgrading for write off since i have no payments. I love it.
> Japanese def make good stuff
> 
> Google passat car issues to see for yourself
> 
> Mpg savings aint the whole picture when serious repair costs hit


I wouldn't recommend anyone buy a Subaru these days. They're piles of shit and not nearly as dependable as they used to be. This coming from someone's that's owned two myself and has had them in the family continuously since 1987.

Conversely, I've also owned a VW and it wasn't any less reliable than any of the Subarus I had were. I find these fairy tales about how VWs are the worst cars in the world and VW will deny you warranty coverage for no reason to be perpetrated by people that have no clue what they're talking about and have never actually owned one. My personal experience couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## UberDez

PHXTE said:


> I wouldn't recommend anyone buy a Subaru these days. They're piles of shit and not nearly as dependable as they used to be. This coming from someone's that's owned two myself and has had them in the family continuously since 1987.
> 
> Conversely, I've also owned a VW and it wasn't any less reliable than any of the Subarus I had were. I find these fairy tales about how VWs are the worst cars in the world and VW will deny you warranty coverage for no reason to be perpetrated by people that have no clue what they're talking about and have never actually owned one. My personal experience couldn't be farther from the truth.


THANK YOU !!!!

I currently own a Subaru 2005 Legacy GT and have previously owned a 2005 Outback XT , heavily modified 2007 WRX and a lightly modded 2007 STI . 3 of the 4 were piles of shit , the only one that wasn't a major pain in the ass was the STI . The Outback had catastophic failures, Turbo, Engine and when i got rid of it the transmission was on its way out. The Legacy also had an engine failure and had to be rebuilt at just 120k miles, WRX had transmission and electrical issues . 
The Sti was pretty problem free but even that left me stranded twice (minor issues but stranded none the less)

People trash VW, Saab and BMW I've owned 5 VWs (4 very high mileage 150K-300K) , 3 saabs all with 120k miles or more and multiple BMWS one had 280k miles and my current one has 130k miles . Not one of these cars ever left me stranded


----------



## WrestlingWithUber

I have a 2014 Chevy Spark. It's tiny, but it's adorable. And the gas mileage is great.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

My first rideshare/delivery car was a 2005 Dodge Stratus (V6, 2.7L) which died at 154K from head gasket failure. Before the head gasket began to go, it was a nice, powerful commuter car that was rather fun to drive out on West Austin hills but had pretty poor interior room for its size due to the low roof, and pretty bad fuel economy for delivery work. Its worst feature, though is that it was an absolute PITA to work on. I don't recommend Ubering with one of these cars..and the only reason I did so was because it was the car I had when I signed up. 

My primary rideshare/delivery car: 2004 Kia Optima (4cyl, 2.4L) with 138K miles. Much better interior room, softer ride, and slightly better fuel economy but poorer handling and I really notice the 50 fewer horsepower when I'm trying to get up hills. It's far easier to work under the hood than the Stratus, though which I appreciated when I was changing a worn out motor mount and brake pads yesterday.

I sometimes borrow a 2005 Ford F150 crew cab pickup (V8, 5.4L) with 120K miles when my primary car's in the shop, but that's not really a viable vehicle for most rideshare functions due to the horrid city fuel economy. If I were doing solely airport runs or pickups at ABIA, it might be more of a workable vehicle and the "trunk space" in the bed has gotten me praise for passengers before for these kinds of rides.


----------



## Terri Lee

Seinfeld said:


> I have an 09 Silver Prius base model with 83k miles. Only have had to change the oil and the tires so far. I love this car. The base model is the one with the cruise control.


One of the ways I stay anonymous on this board is never mentioning my wheels by name.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

2015 prius 2

This car made me decide that I will always have a prius, even if I already have a 911, for just weekend fun trips or the track.


----------



## EV Driver

2017 Nissan Leaf SL, 100% Electric Car: it saves me about $500.00 in gasoline costs per every 5,000 miles driven so car. Almost 18,000 miles in less than 4 months of driving it..


----------



## UberDez

EV Driver said:


> 2017 Nissan Leaf SL, 100% Electric Car: it saves me about $500.00 in gasoline costs per every 5,000 miles driven so car. Almost 18,000 miles in less than 4 months of driving it..


$500 every 5000 miles is a pretty high figure unless you're comparing it to an SUV . My Explorer sees between 22-23 mpg and to drive it 5000 miles would only cost $470 (which makes up for the mpg by taking XL and Select Requests) . Leaf would compare more to a Prius C so if you're able to charge your leaf for FREE you're saving just over $200 over 5000 miles compared to a Prius C (not including downtime for charging) if you compared it to a Prius Plug in or Chevy Volt you're saving drops to about $150 every 5,000 miles


----------



## EV Driver

Regionally, in the St. Louis, Midwest area,
Special limited stimulus sale, new 2017 Nissan Leafs only: $10,000.00 local utility company cash rebate($7,500.00) Federal tax credit rebate, right off the top of any money owed, at end of fiscal year, and 2 yrs free, unlimited free fast Level 3, 440 Volt charge at great strategic locations throughout the midwest locations allowing easily even up to 100 mile one way trips, making the $200.00 limit of credit card payment no problem at all!


----------



## EV Driver

1st 15,000 miles cost to recharge: $000.00
Verses gas: @ avg.of $2.39 per gallon
Car averaging: 23mpg ( approx. Avg in theU.S.A.)
15,000 ÷ 23mpg = 652.173 gallons used/ bought
652.173 gallons X $2.39 per/gal = $1,558.69 fuel $$
$1,558 69 - $000.00. Costs to power/recharge EV=
$1,558.69 in operational fuel expense Savings
* Agreed: Actual savings vary from vehicle to vehicle depending on the car's MPG Avg., and future to maintence and overall mechanicial repair/replacement/labor costs/ and out of service(down time) in shop, loss of use income- variable,
The 100% electric car reduces these potential future costs by up to 80% over the serviceability of the commercial life cycle of it's total use till it is junked, parted out, battery replaced, or traded in for a new one.. Happy trailz and safe ridesharing to all... ....-


----------



## barefootboatnik

UberDezNutz said:


> Highly recommend the 1.8t Passat. It also qualifies for UberSelect which is a great bonus .


I've been wondering about this.. how did you get your Passat classified as UberSelect? I've got a '17 Passat R-Line, black exterior on black leather interior, and would love to run select but all the info I've seen thus far says it doesn't qualify.


----------



## UberDez

barefootboatnik said:


> I've been wondering about this.. how did you get your Passat classified as UberSelect? I've got a '17 Passat R-Line, black exterior on black leather interior, and would love to run select but all the info I've seen thus far says it doesn't qualify.


In my market 2015 and newer passat qualified, if not take it into a hub and ask for an exception. It will depend on your market Those r lines look awesome the newer passat look really gods imo.


----------



## huskybiker

2016 Kia Soul Caribbean Edition.


----------



## Smunson87

07 Audi A4 wish I didn't have to use premium gas


----------



## RIchB_IV

Before I used a Toyota Corolla 2003 for Uber Eats.

Now with Uber as a driver I use a Toyota Prius.


----------



## owndriver

RIchB_IV said:


> Before I used a Toyota Corolla 2003 for Uber Eats.
> 
> Now with Uber as a driver I use a Toyota Prius.


What year is your Prius and what engine does it have?


----------



## RIchB_IV

'12, it is a four with pleather, solar roof, heads up didplay, upgraded stereo.

Engine:
4-Cyl, Hybrid, 1.8 Liter.


----------



## sanchez15

Dont even think of getting a Chevy Volt for Uber. Anyone who recommends it, a few idiots online, has never actually sat in the back of one. The rear seats are something you would find in a sports car or a 2-door. Im not sure why the Volt has 4 doors. The rear seats are a suggestion at best. Your head will hit the ceiling if you are over 5' 9' and the middle seat is non-existent unless you have no legs. Also, getting in and out of the rear seats is very difficult. Its just not a car to be transporting passengers around in. Or even taking friends around town in. I would only suggest children get in the back seats or very short adults. The guy in this photo is 5' 11":


----------



## Seinfeld

Terri Lee said:


> One of the ways I stay anonymous on this board is never mentioning my wheels by name.


Good thing there are tons of people with the same car living in my hood. I didn't tell you about my wheels... Prius rollin on chrome dubs.


----------



## DirkDeadeye

I drive a Chevy Sonic LTZ hatchback, with a 6spd. I'm doing deliveries right now, but ride share folks said people don't mind the stick, it actually strikes conversation. And I know how to drive smoothly, plus the range of gears really helps with that too.



sanchez15 said:


> Dont even think of getting a Chevy Volt for Uber. Anyone who recommends it, a few idiots online, has never actually sat in the back of one. The rear seats are something you would find in a sports car or a 2-door. Im not sure why the Volt has 4 doors. The rear seats are a suggestion at best. Your head will hit the ceiling if you are over 5' 9' and the middle seat is non-existent unless you have no legs. Also, getting in and out of the rear seats is very difficult. Its just not a car to be transporting passengers around in. Or even taking friends around town in. I would only suggest children get in the back seats or very short adults. The guy in this photo is 5' 11":


Damn, I want one too. I think gas/electric is the best compromise. 100+/- MPG, my neighbor has one, and he doesn't even fill the tank, cause the generator doesn't get used often, he always charges it. This would be something I'd buy when I get out of this career shift i'm in though, I can't think of a better commuter car. All battery for work/school runs, but can also do road trips at a very efficient consumption rate.

If the model 3 comes with autopilot (doubt it) without being an option..that's probably gonna be it.


----------



## UberDez

DirkDeadeye said:


> I drive a Chevy Sonic LTZ hatchback, with a 6spd. I'm doing deliveries right now, but ride share folks said people don't mind the stick, it actually strikes conversation. And I know how to drive smoothly, plus the range of gears really helps with that too.
> 
> Damn, I want one too. I think gas/electric is the best compromise. 100+/- MPG, my neighbor has one, and he doesn't even fill the tank, cause the generator doesn't get used often, he always charges it. This would be something I'd buy when I get out of this career shift i'm in though, I can't think of a better commuter car. All battery for work/school runs, but can also do road trips at a very efficient consumption rate.
> 
> If the model 3 comes with autopilot (doubt it) without being an option..that's probably gonna be it.


The model 3 will come in a Standard Range I think 220 miles or Extended range 330 miles ?? I could be off but around those numbers . A base standard range is $35k and if you want it full loaded with Auto Pilot it will run you I believe $45k . Extended Range is a $8k option

So basically a Model 3 will not come standard with Auto Pilot but will be an option


----------



## DirkDeadeye

UberDezNutz said:


> The model 3 will come in a Standard Range I think 220 miles or Extended range 330 miles ?? I could be off but around those numbers . A base standard range is $35k and if you want it full loaded with Auto Pilot it will run you I believe $45k . Extended Range is a $8k option
> 
> So basically a Model 3 will not come standard with Auto Pilot but will be an option


Yeah that's what I've read so far it's too pricy, I'm thinking with subsequent years it will come down in price and have better equipment.

This is tesla though, we'll see.


----------



## Johnydoo

Made in America!


----------



## UberDez

DirkDeadeye said:


> Yeah that's what I've read so far it's too pricy, I'm thinking with subsequent years it will come down in price and have better equipment.
> 
> This is tesla though, we'll see.


Not to mention if you ordered one today you wouldn't even get it for 12 to 18 months


----------



## Brewsster

2016 Accord, Sport trim. I get a lot of compliments on the car


----------

